# "Blue Marlana" 10/24/11



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Marlana and I headed out to the edge/nipple for one last trip. It was a beautiful day on the water, and we had a blast. Only 9 trips this season, but that's better than last year. Hopefully, next year we will have time to get out there and fish hard.

Made it to 240 feet of water around 0730 or so. Put lines in, and had a knock down a few minutes later. Boated this 50# wahoo. Marlana wanted to make the gaff shot, and did a fine job.

We trolled all day. Had a ****** on for a bit, but lost it. Caught a dolphin, and had a few short strikes on wahoo.

VIDEO LINK

http://youtu.be/NjcpxT2y-FU


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pics, she is a strong one to hold that fish up like that...... Nice post!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

I see the new lure work..


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

chris592 said:


> I see the new lure work..


What kind of lure is that?


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Wahoo!! she is lifting that 50# wahoo like he is nothing!
you had better be nice to her. Thanks for all the good posts this fishing season.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> What kind of lure is that?



Bahama lure company. Pretty heads :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job..!! If I remember right you did well the trip before.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job dave and marlana...haven't heard from wade on his trip monday on "bodacious"...


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. 

I looked at the pics, and it does look like she is effortlessly holding up that fish. Although she would like you all to believe she is superhuman, (and sometimes I actually think she is) what you don't see is the safety line tied around the overhead rod holder attached to the boga grip. 

That Bahama lure looked fantastic in the spread, and got eaten more than the naked balyhoo! I need another lure like I need a hole in the head, but I'm glad I bought it!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Is that a 15 inch Atlas?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

DISANTO said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> I looked at the pics, and it does look like she is effortlessly holding up that fish. Although she would like you all to believe she is superhuman, (and sometimes I actually think she is) what you don't see is the safety line tied around the overhead rod holder attached to the boga grip.
> 
> That Bahama lure looked fantastic in the spread, and got eaten more than the naked balyhoo! I need another lure like I need a hole in the head, but I'm glad I bought it!


I thought it looked like a Bahama Lure but the eye threw me off a bit. He makes them with the big squid eyes from what I've seen until this one. Great production from that one. That royal blue seems to be a top producer when artificials are pulled, ie blue/white Ilander. 

Good stuff!


----------

